# What type of Tegu is this?



## sallie (Oct 9, 2019)

I bought this Tegu three weeks ago at a reptile show, the seller did not know what kind it was and it was kept inside a large plastic container under the table he was selling from. The gender is female, I am wondering what type of Tegu this is? Age is 1 year supposedly.


----------



## Jorgo (Oct 9, 2019)

Im no expert, but it kinda looks like a Golden Tegu to me


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 9, 2019)

I was thinking Argentine B&W ....... lol 

A good head pic will help though??


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 10, 2019)

A WC Fl. Argie.


----------



## OreoTheTegu (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm thinking b&w due to many scales on head


----------



## Alexandria Nelson (Oct 11, 2019)

He kinda looks like a golden


----------



## sallie (Oct 12, 2019)

Hopefully this is a good picture of her head. I thought she looked like a golden too.. Still so unsure though


----------



## sallie (Oct 12, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> A WC Fl. Argie.


Translation please c:


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 12, 2019)

sallie said:


> Translation please c:


Florida wild caught Argentine Giant Tegu.


----------



## Alexandria Nelson (Oct 12, 2019)

He’s very pretty


----------



## sallie (Oct 12, 2019)

Alexandria Nelson said:


> He’s very pretty


Thank you c:


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Oct 13, 2019)

sallie said:


> Hopefully this is a good picture of her head. I thought she looked like a golden too.. Still so unsure though


 
Still going for Argy B&W


----------



## Nocte (Oct 16, 2019)

Definitely a black and white. If he has an orange to orangish belly...wild caught florida. The burnt look on the nose makes me wonder if it might be a blue mix though. But definitely argentine black and white


----------



## KKlein (Oct 16, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Still going for Argy B&W


----------



## KKlein (Oct 16, 2019)

She looks a lot like a gold tegu. I have a 6 month old one.


----------



## onnie0047 (Oct 16, 2019)

definitely not a golden I've added a photo of a golden Tegu. Markings and colors are total wrong along with the scales between the nostril hole and the eye. its a B/W Tegu

 Tegu, its a B/W tegu


----------



## Tegus=Life (Oct 16, 2019)

sallie said:


> View attachment 14004 I bought this Tegu three weeks ago at a reptile show, the seller did not know what kind it was and it was kept inside a large plastic container under the table he was selling from. The gender is female, I am wondering what type of Tegu this is? Age is 1 year supposedly.


Its a argentine B&W. It looks about a year old.


----------



## Tegus=Life (Oct 16, 2019)

Jorgo said:


> Im no expert, but it kinda looks like a Golden Tegu to me


It's not.


----------



## Barbara Whyman (Oct 16, 2019)

Definitely a black and white Argentina tegu


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dang good quiz, huh????


----------



## rats (Oct 17, 2019)

That orange tinge makes it look like a Florida tegu. I have one from TegusOnly  Rodney Irwin calls them "Florida firebelly tegus" https://www.tegusonly.com/florida-firebelly-tegus 

The burnt nose isn't obvious enough for a blue tegu (see my photo with my blue), but could be some kind of hybrid.

What's her temperament? Friendly? Shy? The wild-caught ones tend to be more shy until they get to know you, then they're all Argentine B&W friendly.


----------



## bocacash (Oct 20, 2019)

Yep ! B/W Argentine...scale pattern on top of head...scale pattern between eye and nostril...broken "QR Code" pattern of body scales...and Walter said so !


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2019)

bocacash said:


> Yep ! B/W Argentine...scale pattern on top of head...scale pattern between eye and nostril...broken "QR Code" pattern of body scales...and Walter said so !


Thanks Boca, but you nailed it as well!


----------



## onnie0047 (Oct 21, 2019)

Did we win anything?


----------



## ItzBing (Oct 26, 2019)

Look like b&w tegu. Here is my golden/Colombian tegu at 10months


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 26, 2019)

ItzBing said:


> Look like b&w tegu. Here is my golden/Colombian tegu at 10months


Beautiful color and pattern.


----------

